

Looking for a programming tutor - Jackmc1047

I'm looking for someone to each me backend programming. I have taught myself HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery but need to learn the backend (and lots of other things) to complete a website I'm working on.<p>I'm located in NYC and am happy to pay well to meet and learn from a talented and experienced individual.<p>Please send resumes to Jack.Long95@gmail.com
======
jkresner
<http://airpair.com>

To see other sessions

twitter.com/airpair

------
rahilsondhi
Try posting your need on <http://www.airpair.com/>

------
mknappen
bootcamper.io

